# The Jazz Thread



## Barakiel

There doesn't seem to be a thread for this, but I doubt I'm the only jazz fan here. Post any recommendations you have. Doesn't matter if it's swing or bebop (just no smooth jazz!)

Here's what I've been listening to recently:

John Coltrane - "Summertime" 





Barbara Dennerlein - "Jimmy's Walk" 





Herbie Hancock - "Cantaloupe Island" 





Dave Brubeck - "Take Five" (he died just last year )


----------



## fire mage64

Will be interesting to see the replies since I was looking for jazz music to listen to on the itunes radio

Just curious - why don't you want anyone to post smooth jazz?


----------



## Cordell

you like jazz manouche or ragtime?

i think the most recent jazz i've listened to was either something by jim raney or this guy john lawlor (he's a tenor guitarist that has a couple videos of him doing chord melodies in a kitchen that i wish was in my house).


----------



## Barakiel

fire mage64 said:


> Just curious - why don't you want anyone to post smooth jazz?


That was mostly a joke. Jazz purists can't stand smooth jazz. While I don't care much for it, I guess it'll be fine if someone wants to post some.

Cordell: man, thanks for reminding me. I forgot to include a Django piece in my post. :| How about Minor Swing?






As for ragtime, I haven't listened to much, but I do like some of Scott Joplin's stuff.

Also, I've been looking for some guitarists to listen to, so I'll look up those guys.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'll be posting various styles in this thread but I'll begin with Max Roach


----------



## Cordell

how about the incomparable jethro burns and his jazz mandolin (with don dtiernberg)?






and, for guitarists, in no particular order... tal farlow, joe pass, wes montgomery, grant green, charlie christian... etc., etc.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## BadGirl

More of a request really as I can't attach links: anything by Dexter Gordon
Thanks.


----------



## blue2

been looking for somewhere to post a video of this woman, only found out about her recently, apparently she was a major influence on elvis Presley in the 1930's,40's..it's more blue's but it has a jazz feel sometime's I think ...probably in the wrong thread, but she's a great guitarist anyway


----------



## The Patriot

You are not the only one. I am a Huge Jazz fan myself, I grew up with Jazz and it is an ingrained part of my identity. My grandfather was a Jazz drummer in a band and was the first person to introduce Jazz to South Africa from the US.

Favorite Jazz Albums.

Breakin Away Al Jarreau 
Kind of Blue 
Bill Evans the Way to Play 
Relaxing With the Miles Davis Quintet 
Stan Getz/Astra Giberto (sp)

Favorite Artists

Al Jarreau 
Early Miles Davis (A Tribute to Jack Johnson) Kind of Blue and in a Silent way 
Herbie Hancock 
John Coltrane 
Stan Getz

among many more





 and I'll post more later. Love the thread nice Grew up with Stan Getz/Astra Giberto, The likes of Ella FitzGerald and other great Jazz artists. I'm only 27 but this is the music that was part of my life and holds a very special place for me.


----------



## The Patriot

My All time Favorite Jazz song and to this day stands as perhaps my favorite song period. Its pop infused Jazz but man this song gives me huge chills.


----------



## Barakiel

Dexter Gordon - "Blue Bossa": 





Al Jarreau - "Take Five": 




Herbie Hancock- "Hang Up Your Hang Ups": 




The Patriot: Could you tell us more about your grandfather? I'd love to hear some recordings of him.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## iNeedYourAdvice

Listen to *****es Brew by Miles Davis


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## modernwarrior

The bad plus - 



The Lounge Lizards - 



Acoustic Ladyland - 



Drew Gress - 



David Binney - 



Weather Report - 



Bazooka - 



and..well tons more.


----------



## coeur_brise

Can't go wrong with Ella and a Gershwin song.

And one of my all time faves, with the Tommy Flanagan trio 1969 (this is a CD out there, every jazz lover, or Ella fan should get)


----------



## noiseyy

My favourite track off this album. So energetic.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just heard these tracks today on Galaxie Jazz Now:


----------



## 000XXX000

Smooth jazz= elevator music. It has no soul, no edge. It is commercialized. Anything you can say about any other type of music genre.

As far as good jazz, back in high school, I skipped calc to practice my alto... I miss playing.

I have been to Birdland multiple times in NY. Most amazing experience in my life, other than my first sideways stop skiing, sex with someone that was actually good at it, and playing in Carnegie. 

Having said that, Charlie Parker is the man, but my favorite jazz album would have to be a Blue Note. Adderley had a style that I immediately fell in love with.


----------



## BlazingLazer

I find I'm more into free or avant-garde jazz. I may be in the minority, but as far as Coltrane is concerned, I prefer Interstellar Space over most recordings, including A Love Supreme. Have a listen below:


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## The Islander

Jazz metal:


----------



## WhisperingPines05




----------



## Canadian Brotha

modernwarrior said:


> David Binney


This is an unbelievably good composition. It has a bit of everything, a wild intro, a opening drum solo, a moving main underlying melody, & a vocal cameo at the end, Great Stuff!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## WhisperingPines05




----------



## IveGotToast

I think Flamenco Sketches will always be my favorite jazz song. It just puts me in a place like no other song does.


----------



## Barakiel

I forgot about my own thread for a while :blank

Some classics I've been listening to lately:

Charles Mingus - "Devil's Blues"





Duke Ellington - "Caravan"





Miles Davis- "Summer Night"





There's some good posts in this thread. Never heard of Vincent Stephen-Ong before, but I'm really liking that string section.


----------



## 000XXX000

So I just recently saw the movie Blue's Brothers again, the one where they get the band back together and go down to the witch's place.

Well, dunno if you all have heard of him, but Joshua Redman was in that movie. Pretty awesome tenor player.

First time I heard of him was when I was in NY back in high school and got to see him live in the Lincoln Center. talk about awesome.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Corporal Clegg said:


> There's some good posts in this thread. Never heard of Vincent Stephen-Ong before, but I'm really liking that string section.


Vincent Stephen-Ong was a random find & a great one at that, love the experimentation & string section as you say, glad you dig.

I've found some great music via this thread as well so it's awesome you started it


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Koichi




----------



## BizarreReverend

Not sure if he's right for the thread but someone pointed me into his direction a while ago and it's been delightfully challenging


----------



## Herisson

Hiromi is quite an interesting jazz pianist, she mixes up different styles so i guess it's more fusion, hopefully not the smooth jazz you don't really mind
These are superb, she is so energetic!









Also Dave brubeck;take five, unsquare dance, blue rondo à la turk, bluette
Errol Garner: misty
I got miles davis' kind of blue cd at christmas, and still haven't listened it totally, what is wrong with me?!


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## WhisperingPines05




----------



## WhisperingPines05




----------



## Barakiel

A few classics


----------



## Barakiel

Almost forgot:


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## igor1701




----------



## BizarreReverend




----------



## The Enemy Within

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Amazing song, and percussion work. I'll listen to more Pharoah :yes


----------



## chinaski




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## WhisperingPines05




----------



## Canadian Brotha

WhisperingPines05 said:


>


This & the Spartacus Theme are my 2 favorite new discoveries from this thread


----------



## JeruHendrix




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## bottleofblues

Not really big on Jazz, but i love 30s swing like Cab Calloway, i really should take the time to find some other stuff from that era:


----------



## WhisperingPines05




----------



## BassHead

I loved jazz when I was younger, then I stopped listening to it and somewhat recently developed an interest in it again.
My favorite albums so far:
- Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue (a classic )
- Herbie Hancock - Head Hunters
- Norah Jones - Come Away With Me
- Joe Farrell - Outback

Still need to explore it more though, a lot more.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha

^^^Very nice chill vibe!

This is my current obsession...


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Dark Light

I'm not big into jazz but I really enjoy this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## 87wayz

Really interested in feedback here. A very "out there" pianist--my favorite. Atonal stuff

Cecil Taylor - Free Improvisation #3: 




And here's a classic album:
Cecil Taylor - Silent Tongues (Montreux Live):


----------



## IveGotToast

One of my favorite avant-garde jazz groups. (Sometimes they are a duo, or quartet, or orchestra.)


----------



## IveGotToast

87wayz said:


> Really interested in feedback here. A very "out there" pianist--my favorite. Atonal stuff
> 
> Cecil Taylor - Free Improvisation #3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a classic album:
> Cecil Taylor - Silent Tongues (Montreux Live):


Cecil Taylor is one of the most, if not the most, original jazz pianists. He hits those keys so hard, when you hear him, he's unmistakable.


----------



## 87wayz

IveGotToast said:


> Cecil Taylor is one of the most, if not the most, original jazz pianists. He hits those keys so hard, when you hear him, he's unmistakable.


Yeah, he's ruthless but so precise. I love his music.


----------



## 87wayz

IveGotToast said:


> One of my favorite avant-garde jazz groups. (Sometimes they are a duo, or quartet, or orchestra.)


That's pretty dope--added to favorites.

I also like Don Pullen, Don Cherry, Mathew Shipp, Art Ensemble of Chicago, Sun Ra. Lots of great music. I can't wait until my son is older so I can put him up on this stuff.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

IveGotToast said:


> One of my favorite avant-garde jazz groups. (Sometimes they are a duo, or quartet, or orchestra.)


This is really cool. It reminds me a bit of *Galactic Voyage* By Sun Ra Arkestra. Unfortunately myspace is the only place to listen to that track online & the album it's off of is pretty rare now but it's a lovely piece!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## The Enemy Within

Some smooth jazz :


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Roch




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## IveGotToast

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Love Joshua Redman


----------



## Canadian Brotha

IveGotToast said:


> Love Joshua Redman


My word is that a crescendo if there ever was one. Also, the way he makes his horn scream would make Pharoah Sanders proud!


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## 87wayz

Ornette Coleman - Broken Shadows: 




Don Pullen - Ode to life: 




John Coltrane - Naima:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Enemy Within said:


>


Hadn't heard that one before, nice


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## coeur_brise

I'm sure I've posted this before but l'll post it again because it's that awesome.











I personally see Art Tatum's style as the bridge from old-style to modern jazz, even though that clip is 70 years old by now. A mix of classic and modern, and genius.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

coeur_brise said:


> I personally see Art Tatum's style as the bridge from old-style to modern jazz, even though that clip is 70 years old by now. A mix of classic and modern, and genius.


In those clips I can hear how was an influence on Monk's playing


----------



## Roch




----------



## rilakkuma

Ooooooh *squeals* A Jazz thread!!!!! \(^o^)/ I'm a jazz head!

Right now, I have been really feeling Sun Ra. 
My favorite modern jazz artist is Pat Metheny.
There are just too many artists for me to name, but I just copied and pasted my Spotify jazz play list below of artists that I am currently listening to:

Ahmad Jamal - What's New?
Alice Coltrane - Journey In Satchidananda
Bobbi Humphrey - The Trip
Bobbi Humphrey - Chicago, Damn
Bobbi Humphrey - Blacks and Blues
Bobbi Humphrey - Please Set Me At Ease
Charles Mingus - Better Git It in Your Soul
Charles Mingus - Goodbye Pork Pie Hat
Cosmic Rays - Daddy's Gonna Tell You No Lie (45 Version)
Dave Pike Set - Big Schlepp
Dave Pike Set - Country ****
Dave Pike Set - Hongkong Woman
Dave Pike Set - Times Out Of Mind
Deodato - Whistle Bump
Deodato - San Juan Sunset
Deodato - Take The "A" Train
Dizzy Gillespie - Dizzy Atmosphere
Django Reinhardt - I'll See You In My Dreams - .
Donald Byrd - Think Twice
Donald Byrd - Stepping Into Tomorrow
Dorothy Ashby - Come Live With Me
Duke Ellington - Fleurette Africaine (African Flower) - 1986 - Remaster
Duke Ellington - Caravan
Duke Ellington - Echoes of harlem
Duke Ellington - Black and Tan Fantasy
Duke Ellington - Sophisticated Lady
Duke Ellington - The Mooch
Eddie Henderson - Inside You
Freddie Hubbard - Little Sunflower
Gene Harris - Losalamitoslatinfunklovesong
Grover Washington, Jr. - Moonstreams
Herbie Hancock - Watermelon Man
Herbie Hancock - Maiden Voyage
Herbie Hancock - Butterfly
Horace Silver - Lonely Woman - 1999 Digital Remaster
James Mason - Sweet Power, Your Embrace
Joe Sample - Rainbow Seeker
Joe Sample - In All My Wildest Dreams
Joe Sample - There Are Many Stops Along The Way
Joe Sample - Fly With The Wings Of Love
John Coltrane - But Not For Me
John Coltrane - My Favourite Things
John Coltrane - Blue Train - Enhanced CD Version;1997 Digital Remaster
Kenny Burrell - Soul Lament
Larry Young - Zoltan
Larry Young - Monk's Dream
Larry Young - The Moontrane
Lester Young - Tea For Two
McCoy Tyner - Contemplation (Rudy Van Gelder Edition) [1999 - Remaster]
McCoy Tyner - Search For Peace
Miles Davis - Rouge
Miles Davis - Four
Miles Davis - John McLaughlin
Miles Davis - Summertime
Miles Davis - All Blues
Miles Davis - Freddie Freeloader
Miles Davis - Love For Sale
Miles Davis Quintet - Solar
Pharoah Sanders - The Creator Has A Master Plan
Pharoah Sanders - You've Got To Have Freedom
Pharoah Sanders - Naima
Pharoah Sanders - Moon Rays
Pharoah Sanders - Hum-Allah-Hum-Allah-Hum-Allah
Pharoah Sanders - Astral Traveling
Ronnie Foster - Mystic Brew
Sun Ra - 'Round Midnight
Sun Ra - You Never Told Me That You Care
Sun Ra - Interplanetary Music
Sun Ra - Space Loneliness
Sun Ra - Song No. 1
Sun Ra - Sunology
Sun Ra - Medicine for a Nightmare
Sun Ra - The Golden Lady (Lady with the Golden Stockings)
Sun Ra - New Horizons
Sun Ra - Neo-project #2
Sun Ra - Angels & Demons At Play
Sun Ra - Saturn
Sun Ra - Space Is The Place
Sun Ra - Images
Thelonious Monk - 'Round Midnight
Thelonious Monk - Round About Midnight
Thelonious Monk - Off Minor
Thelonious Monk Quartet - Bye-Ya - Live At Carnegie Hall
Wayne Shorter - Speak No Evil
Wayne Shorter - Footprints
Wayne Shorter - Juju - 1999 Digital Remaster
Wes Montgomery - Leila
Wes Montgomery - Moving Along
Wes Montgomery - Here's That Rainy Day
Wes Montgomery - Goin' Out Of My Head


----------



## funnynihilist

This is the coolest thread ever! So many rarities! 

I love jazz! 

Nice to know I'm not alone because I don't run into many people who like jazz.

I just listened to Joe Henderson's "Multiple" album TWICE in a row. I love that one.


----------



## Roch




----------



## Barakiel

It's been a while since I've last been here! Great to see the thread still up. Looks like I have a lotta listening to do.
Here's some of the things I've listened to lately:

Cécile McLorin Salvant - I Didn't Know What Time It Was

Yusef Lateef - The Plum Blossom

Bill Frisell - In My Life/Strawberry Fields 

Horace Silver - Doodlin'


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha

*Jazzed Out*

I've been checking out various clips from the Jazzed Out documentary series lately. Here are a few of them...


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## lifeimpossible123

"Take Five" - atlantic five


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## coeur_brise

First lady of song 




edit: gonna post this, doesn't compare to lady gaga and tony bennett, for louie and ella are two jazz giants. But it's heavenly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

coeur_brise said:


> First lady of song


Can't recall if I've posted this or not but your post made me want to listen to it again


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## coeur_brise

Canadian Brotha said:


> In those clips I can hear how was an influence on Monk's playing


I've yet to hear Thelonious Monk's playing, not sure where to start ( recommendations?) however I will post another Art Tatum. This is transcribed to sound like a modern recording with the same notes. That right hand though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

coeur_brise said:


> I've yet to hear Thelonious Monk's playing, not sure where to start ( recommendations?)


I've posted some Monk tunes here in this thread but I've also PM'd you some links as well.











I can't get enough of her at the moment, she's soooo good!


----------



## The Enemy Within

Great lesson :


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## WhisperingPines05




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Heard it in S07E11 of Sons Of Anarchy


----------



## Barakiel

Came across this guy recently:


----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Awesome. Unusual instrument for a jazz record


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## estse




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Wren611

The only thing I really adore of 'jazz' is this:


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

Almost had the chance to see Lou Donaldson three years ago, but couldn't go because of a bad math grade...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

And more Melanie love...


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## typemismatch

Dee ree ree. Dee ree ree. Dee ree ree ree rar rar reer rar. Dee ree raa raa ree ee ree ree ra ar rar.

10 bananas to anyone who can name that tune.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

typemismatch said:


> Dee ree ree. Dee ree ree. Dee ree ree ree rar rar reer rar. Dee ree raa raa ree ee ree ree ra ar rar.
> 
> 10 bananas to anyone who can name that tune.


I haven't the slightest clue :|


----------



## Barakiel

Out of curiosity, what do you guys think of the label "fusion"? I know most musicians labeled as that despise the term (with maybe John McLaughlin as an exception)


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

Probably my favorite tune from Miles' second quintet:


----------



## Barakiel

I really love her tone, breathy in a good way, reminds me of Stan Getz a little.


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## HenDoggy

Canadian Brotha said:


> And more Melanie love...


Beautiful! I was going to post some of her stuff but I see you got that covered. 

I guess I'll post one


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## anonymid

Can't believe I hadn't posted in this thread before! Don't know how I missed it. Guess I should start making up for lost time.

First, my favorite of the Louis Armstrong Hot 5/7 recordings:






And another great recording of that song, from Oscar Peterson:


----------



## anonymid

The best jazz ballad recording I've ever heard, Clifford Brown's version of "I Don't Stand a Ghost of a Chance with You":






Clifford is my favorite jazz trumpeter post-Louis. He was just perfect.


----------



## anonymid

One of my very favorites of the Ellington Blanton/Webster-era band:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The 60's Spiderman cartoon had such a great jazz soundtrack. Hopefully I can actually find out all the track/artist names








HenDoggy said:


> Beautiful! I was going to post some of her stuff but I see you got that covered.


The Flow is the first track I heard by her & I fell in love from the first second, she's gorgeous & soulful


----------



## anonymid

My favorite Monk tune. He recorded many versions of it, but I like it best as a solo piece:


----------



## TheEchoingGreen




----------



## anonymid

^ One of my favorite Blakey recordings! 

Here's another:


----------



## Barakiel

For me that would have to be this:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Free For All is probably my favorite Blakey/Messengers album, I'll never forget the first time I heard it


----------



## Cmasch

Canadian Brotha said:


> Free For All is probably my favorite Blakey/Messengers album, I'll never forget the first time I heard it


I never really listened to jazz and kind of put it off, but your Max Roach and some of the other stuff you posted is really making me think again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cmasch said:


> I never really listened to jazz and kind of put it off, but your Max Roach and some of the other stuff you posted is really making me think again.


Glad ya dig bro, sometimes it just takes the right recommendation to get into something


----------



## TheEchoingGreen

It's difficult to fully express how great _*****es Brew_ is.


----------



## Barakiel

Is it bad that I prefer In a Silent Way? :um


----------



## Oh Dae su

anonymid said:


> Can't believe I hadn't posted in this thread before! Don't know how I missed it. Guess I should start making up for lost time.
> 
> First, my favorite of the Louis Armstrong Hot 5/7 recordings:
> 
> zQBjD06a6l8
> 
> And another great recording of that song, from Oscar Peterson:
> 
> FOoPmo4Nl5I


You stole my post haha. My favorite 

Another variant, the drum solo is crazy.






Edit:

I saw this guy live at some Jools Holland event. It's not entirely jazz but he's a great trombonist


----------



## Barakiel

Oh Dae su said:


> I saw this guy live at some Jools Holland event. It's not entirely jazz but he's a great trombonist


I know him from The Specials!


----------



## Oh Dae su

Corporal Clegg said:


> I know him from The Specials!


:clap


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Can't recall if I posted these in this thread but yeah, Coltrane...always enough said


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha

^^^Nice track


----------



## Canadian Brotha

And a little shameless self promotion...my bluesy rendition of Coltrane's Acknowledgement


----------



## Barakiel

I listened to your cover a long time ago... I'll have to listen to it again tonight, once I get everything else out of the way :um


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just heard this today


----------



## eyeseeyou




----------



## Barakiel

My new favorite recording of Summertime.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

I forgot how good Weather Report was


----------



## Barakiel

This is from the latest John Zorn album I've wasted my money on (and the last for a while since I'm broke now ) It's an organ trio, but it doesn't exactly sound like Jimmy Smith :um


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Corporal Clegg said:


> I forgot how good Weather Report was


This is an amazing performance, love it!


----------



## Barakiel

This is my first time listening to Archie Shepp really...


----------



## Barakiel

and I probably should of posted this yesterday instead,


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

Interesting take on Caravan:


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

This is interesting, a Kurt Elling cover of King Crimson, and a King Crimson cover of Pharaoh Sanders.


----------



## Barakiel

sorry I love the Book of Angels series so much, this one has Joe Lovano:


----------



## Barakiel

Blue Moon...


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

*Jamie Saft again*


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

^ nice


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha

@Barakiel ~ I've gone through some of your posts and found some new favorites


----------



## Barakiel

*I should of posted this earlier D:*


----------



## Barakiel

*Jorgos Skolias, he reminds me of Ray Charles at some points*


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Not sure if this counts...


----------



## Barakiel

Well I've posted plenty of stuff here that barely counts as jazz, so it's all alright. I guess it's a good thing Wynton Marsalis isn't here to judge us huh? :um


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

oh and apparently Rose Rouge samples Take Five, I can kinda hear it now. I think that's pretty neat.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

*this might be the "what is barakiel listening to" thread now, sorry*


----------



## Surly Wurly

one never knows, do one


----------



## bad baby

this is special to me because the guy i liked introduced me to it.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

@Surly Wurly I actually had to download that 'cause it's not available in the US for some reason.


----------



## Surly Wurly

Barakiel said:


> @Surly Wurly I actually had to download that 'cause it's not available in the US for some reason.


whatcha think? its gotta be one of my all time faves, period. there was some magic in those fat fingers, no doubt


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Vuldoc

A favorite


----------



## RaeWolf

I just discovered this Japanese jazz group on spotify called All That Jazz. They make jazz covers, mostly of Ghibli movie songs, and I really enjoyed listening to them.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

RaeWolf said:


> They make jazz covers, mostly of Ghibli movie songs, and I really enjoyed listening to them.


!!!

I'm looking them up right now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's annoying when I want to share tracks but they aren't on the tube...


----------



## Barakiel

Has this already been shared here?


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

Has anybody here listened to Kamasi Washington's "The Epic"? I'm thinking about getting it, I hear it lives up to its name!


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

This song actually has Larry Young playing organ, so that's my excuse for posting it here:


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I hardly ever post in this thread, but when I do, you know it's gonna be Esperanza Spalding..


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Surly Wurly




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## estse

Hell yeah, my new favorite band:


----------



## RestlessNative

De-bop. Scoo-bup. Bee-bup. Dee be-de-bup-bow. Scoo-bup a doo-bup a deee KA! Squiddily bee-bee, a scup.


----------



## bad baby

saw this at the art gallery yesterday. no youtube link ;(






(ATTN: @Canadian Brotha)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

bad baby said:


> saw this at the art gallery yesterday. no youtube link ;(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ATTN: @Canadian Brotha)


Mmm..
Funky Fresh!


----------



## Barakiel

You have to forgive me for posting so much Zorn stuff here, I've been listening to him consistently for almost a year now and I've never been interested in a particular artist for that long, not even Coltrane for some reason.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

I think I'm gonna be uploading some more Book of Angels stuff that isn't on youtube already. It's gonna be more jazz-oriented stuff I promise o:


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Great drummer*


----------



## Barakiel

Oh yeah I completely agree that jazz is like having a conversation, that's one reason why I can't play it. D:


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## The Enemy Within

Barakiel said:


> Oh yeah I completely agree that jazz is like having a conversation, that's one reason why I can't play it. D:


Me too :laugh:


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## dune87




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## Surly Wurly

chick was such a beast before he went all lame and 80s


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Been a while since I've been here, gotta catch up on some posts...

Below is funk/soul/jazz but whatever, I'm diggin' it








Barakiel said:


> Oh yeah I completely agree that jazz is like having a conversation, that's one reason why I can't play it. D:


It totally is a conversation. I try to do my best when jamming freestyle with people but I'm always in awe of the ability of jazz musicians to listen and play off each other with such complexity. Musically I'm a simpleton by comparison


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## dune87




----------



## Barakiel

My dad introduced me to Jamie Cullum when I was a kid, so hearing his voice always reminds me of him. I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing. :um


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

This has to be like, the millionth version of Caravan I've posted here, @coeur_brise aren't you the one who posted a bunch of Art Tatum recordings a while back? You should listen to this if you haven't already o:


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## dune87

Barakiel said:


> My dad introduced me to Jamie Cullum when I was a kid, so hearing his voice always reminds me of him. I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing. :um


I certainly hope it's a good thing :smile2:


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## dune87




----------



## dune87




----------



## Barakiel

Ooo I love how Chet Baker mastered both the trumpet and voice, and that Radiohead cover looks interesting I'll have to listen to it later.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

It's weird listening to modern stuff and then going back and listening to jazz from the 20's :um


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## dune87

Barakiel said:


>


Great One. 
Did you manage to listen to the radiohead cover??


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

dune87 said:


> Great One.
> Did you manage to listen to the radiohead cover??


Not yet lol sorry. I'm sure I'm missing out on something, but I always get distracted and procrastinate and I blame my ADD for that. :bah


----------



## Barakiel

Exit Music was actually one of the last Radiohead songs I listened to regularly before I lost interest in them, I don't like how this particular video has a fade-out ending though  but it wasn't bad, I'll have to listen to it again later tonight.


----------



## Barakiel

*stuff like this is great for my attention span tbh*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Surly Wurly said:


> chick was such a beast before he went all lame and 80s





Barakiel said:


>





Barakiel said:


>





Barakiel said:


>


Love these tracks guys, added them to my jazz playlist on the tube!



Barakiel said:


>


^^^


----------



## Barakiel

Nice, does Spike Lee have a lot of jazz in his films or something?


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Barakiel said:


> Nice, does Spike Lee have a lot of jazz in his films or something?


Can't really say if he has a lot of jazz in his films but Mo Better Blues is about jazz musicians so you might like the flick & that track I posted is what's playing while a guy is getting his *** kicked, a perfect match, lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

Sorry for turning this into the John Zorn thread lol, I really like John Medeski's organ playing on some of these tunes:


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

*interesting how this band is basically 1/2 of Bar Kokhba, but sounds pretty different*


----------



## The Enemy Within

I dont know if it fits here...Jazz meets R&B, with Dizzy himself on it :


----------



## The Enemy Within

Two words : Larry Young


----------



## That Random Guy

*Well...*

Can I put a link to one of Vince Gauraldi's work?

He's one of my personal favorites... and, what's wrong with smooth jazz?

I personally think it's nice to listen to out of pace once in a while.

Keeps me focused.

- T.R.G.


----------



## Barakiel

The Enemy Within said:


> I dont know if it fits here...Jazz meets R&B, with Dizzy himself on it :


It's okay I post stuff in here all the time that doesn't exactly fit. and like I said before I doubt Wynton Marsalis is gonna join SAS just so he can scold us. :um


----------



## Barakiel

That Random Guy said:


> Can I put a link to one of Vince Gauraldi's work?


Sure, why not?


----------



## Barakiel

I'm not sure how much this fits in here either. I really love the latin flavor though,


----------



## That Random Guy

*My Favorite!!!*


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

This is ridiculously catchy lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## refined_rascal

Stan Kenton: Street of dreams
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

ooo that was real interesting, I don't pay much attention to drumming now for some reason even though that was almost my favorite part about jazz D:


----------



## Barakiel

I hope my depression leaves me alone in a few days so I can actually enjoy this album when it comes out, it sounds very promising:


----------



## flyingMint

I'm going to go out on a limb here.
I'm a fan of Gershwin, is he considered a Jazz artist?


----------



## Barakiel

flyingMint said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here.
> I'm a fan of Gershwin, is he considered a Jazz artist?


I'm not too sure either, though he definitely had a big influence on jazz and American music generally.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

Chameleon, by Herbie Hancock. Freaking amazing!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've been looking for this track for years now...so gorgeous! It's not even on itunes, so glad I decided to search today and found this link

*Sun Ra Arkestra ~ Galactic Voyage*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Barakiel said:


> ooo that was real interesting, I don't pay much attention to drumming now for some reason even though that was almost my favorite part about jazz D:


I pay attention to them in part because I play drums but also because it's the heart driving above it, love the skins


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This is another classic that was off the tube for some years now as well...seems it's a time to search for rare jazz tracks online right now


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bends the rules a bit again but still so fresh


----------



## Barakiel

I have to bend them some too because of this:


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Enemy Within said:


>


Not sure this counts as jazz but I so needed to hear this lovely & peaceful composition this morning, I thank you for that


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

Some of Bill Evans' music really does remind me more of classical music than jazz, and I know that's something he got a lot of criticism for. But like Miles once said, "it's music, and I like it"


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

I'm probably bending the rules again (that tends to happen with jazz I guess) but I absolutely love the vocals on these two tracks.


----------



## Barakiel

One more BoA tune just for now, if I can help it.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hauntingly pretty...


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

okay there's two tracks I have to post just because it's that time of year...


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't believe I only discovered this album today, I need to get this on my playlist. I feel like I've just been awakened to Duke...love it when music hits me like this!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

Oh yeah, I can't remember exactly how I came across that album, I just remember listening to Didgeridoo and thinking "is this really Duke Ellington? :um"


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

I could spend all day just listening to different recordings of Duke's standards


----------



## Barakiel

soulzodiac said:


>


Aw man the sound cut off for me at 3:45 D: I was really enjoying that too.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## sneeze




----------



## Canadian Brotha

funnynihilist said:


> If anyone could tell me how to get my videos to show up I would greatly appreciate it!







^^^that is the share link from the youtube video

NmTT1TbctSY

^^^that placed between the "youtube" embed button on the post editor =








sneeze said:


>


I'm gonna check out that whole album tonight or tomorrow


----------



## funnynihilist

Canadian Brotha said:


> ^^^that is the share link from the youtube video
> 
> NmTT1TbctSY
> 
> ^^^that placed between the "youtube" embed button on the post editor =


Got it! Thanks Man!


----------



## Barakiel

I came across this mashup that I just can't resist sharing here...


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## 629753

Jazz rap counts?


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

Oh nooo I haven't been in this thread for a while, I'll have to catch up sometime.


----------



## Barakiel

also I have nowhere else to post this sooo


----------



## DaveCan

Listening to lots of Madeleine Peyroux lately.. Really liking her style with hints of Billy Holiday and Ella in her voice.


----------



## Overdrive

*Alex Hobson (Lurid Music) Jazz mix for Berceuse Heroique












https://soundcloud.com/kemal187%2Falex-hobson-lurid-music-jazz-mix-for-berceuse-heroique

*Love this...


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Countess

My favorite version of this song.


----------



## Barakiel

Countess said:


> My favorite version of this song.


That organ makes me feel alive inside


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Dr. J*


----------



## estse

The greatest band of all time. Long live Sonny Sharrock:






Here's a mashup more recent. Bow down to Ken, Paal, Andy, and Terrie:


----------



## coeur_brise

Pretty sure I've posted this before. It's still one of the best albums of Ella Ive heard. What I listened to in high school.






And this





Life's a cabaret, man


----------



## Barakiel

There's another tune from that Stolas album with Joe Lovano that I plan on uploading sometime, I really hope nobody in here has gotten annoyed with this thread being filled to the brim with Zorn/Book of Angels stuff lol D:


----------



## Barakiel

@coeur_brise you've posted some Ella Fitzgerald tunes in here before but I don't think it was those songs exactly? I'm not complaining either way though


----------



## estse

Here's something lovely:


----------



## estse

And this is fun:


----------



## Barakiel

That was lovely, not sure if I'm ready for fun this morning though...

o and I uploaded this just now:


----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## HenDoggy

im not too familar with jazz but found this little gem


----------



## Barakiel

I found that little gem a few years ago when I was first exploring jazz actually, thanks for posting it


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Barakiel

I'm gonna be listening to this album all week probably x:


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Haven't been through here in spell, seems I need to catch up...


----------



## Barakiel

I was just thinking of Weather Report today, how I haven't listened to them in forever actually...

The MP3 version of this album came out just yesterday I think, so it's kinda mandatory for me to post a song from it here:


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

https://www.offbeat.com/news/incredibly-clear-duke-ellington-recording-surfaces-online/






This is really amazing for something from the '20s.


----------



## Barakiel

bump


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've posted this before way back in the thread but I don't care, digging it again right now


----------



## Barakiel

^ I found out not too long ago that Julian Priester played on Sunn O)))'s Alice, I'll resist the urge to post anything by them here but it's always exciting to discover connections like that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## estse

I'm on hour number three:


----------



## Barakiel

I found another great recording of one of the Duke's later tunes, I kinda miss the organ in the original but the horn section really makes up for it imo


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Barakiel

estse said:


> I'm on hour number three:


I feel bad for not having heard much from Anthony Braxton, he seems like a very interesting musician to say the least. That track in particular reminds me of Coltrane's Ascension, I guess it's kind of the same concept of having a big band play very free and adventurous music right? I like it


----------



## estse

Barakiel said:


> I feel bad for not having heard much from Anthony Braxton, he seems like a very interesting musician to say the least. That track in particular reminds me of Coltrane's Ascension, I guess it's kind of the same concept of having a big band play very free and adventurous music right? I like it


From: http://firehouse12records.com/album/3-compositions-eemhm-2011



> 3 Compositions (EEMHM) 2011 features the first studio recordings of Braxton's Echo Echo Mirror House Music-the latest conceptual innovation in Braxton's five-decade career. With his Ghost Trance Music, Braxton created a framework for his musicians to freely explore his entire compositional output in each concert; with his Diamond Curtain Wall music, he brought his own interactive electronics into his improvisational palette. Now with Echo Echo Mirror House Music, Anthony Braxton brings these ideas to the next level. In this ensemble of longtime collaborators, all the musicians wield iPods in addition to their instruments, while navigating scores that combine cartography and evocative graphic notation, creating a musical tapestry combining live performance and sampled sound from Braxton's extensive recorded discography.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## unemployment simulator

love this, would be great to find more stuff like it. any recommendations?


----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Barakiel

Have I posted this before?


----------



## Barakiel

funnynihilist said:


> Soft Machine - Slightly All The Time


I've lost track of how many times I've listened to Third over and over again.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## funnynihilist

Barakiel said:


> I've lost track of how many times I've listened to Third over and over again.


There is something magical about that album. I just wish the sound quality was better but the music is incredible.


----------



## Overdrive

Thanks guys, this theard is a gold mine


----------



## Barakiel

I really hope nobody's grown tired of all the Book of Angels stuff I keep posting :') I'd make a seperate thread just to avoid spamming everywhere else, but I'd probably be the only one posting in it.






I love the exotica influence on this album, there's one tune in particular that's more jazzy but it's not on youtube yet.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## The Enemy Within

Anthony Jackson and Steve Gadd, the rhythm section here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

I like how Bill Laswell's bass playing stays so groovy in the midst of all this chaos. :eyes


----------



## Barakiel

I feel a little bad for turning this into Barakiel's listening log, but God I could listen to an entire album of just Milford Graves drumming solo...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Can't recall if I've posted this before...perhaps at the beginning of the thread






Might have posted this one too but they are both my current listens


----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## The Enemy Within

Canadian Brotha said:


>


I'm pretty ignorant on Jazz...but I don't see much bands with trumpet-only players, interesting. Nice song


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Enemy Within said:


> I'm pretty ignorant on Jazz...but I don't see much bands with trumpet-only players, interesting. Nice song


Can't say I'm an expert in line ups but it's much more common to have a sax on it's own than trumpet in the old school bands I'd say.

As for the tune, I'd only heard the following rendition until that one popped up on my recs list while I was listening to Charles Tolliver. Really love the different approaches for so many reasons but the drumming is so brilliant in both


----------



## Barakiel

I've been getting lazy lately to be honest, it's hard to enjoy jazz when your attention span just disappears. I hope it'll return soon :blank


----------



## funnynihilist

Listening to Wayne Shorter "Speak No Evil" album right now. What a classic! Has to be a top five Blue Note.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

I've never heard Duke like this before.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## The Enemy Within

Heard it on Radio Tunes the other day :


----------



## The Enemy Within

Featuring Miles on trumpet...Say what you want, that band (Toto) can play anything if they want to. 
Steve Lukather got asked to play in Miles band, but declined as Toto was about to tour, and recommended Robben Ford.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha

The solo piano version is one of the most hauntingly beautiful pieces of music I know. I wish there was a solo piano version by Thelonious Monk, I'd love to hear him have a go at it


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

I love how The Duke made this piece even more dreamlike and eerie than the original:


----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Parc X Trio - Dear Mr.B

http://parcxtrio.bandcamp.com/track/dear-mr-b


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## estse




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

__
https://soundcloud.com/highnote-savant-records%2F08-i-cant-get-started-houston-person-ron-carter


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mc Borg

Anyone listen to John Scofield? More of that fonk than Jazz, but this is one of my favorites from his group.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## estse




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Aqili

Not sure if this is jazz or not, but it's a good song nonetheless. Atleast 1:00 onwards..


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## discoveryother

i love the bad plus!


----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## cosmicslop

yeh


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Arbre




----------



## estse

Hey look, it's OffOnOff:


----------



## estse

Hey, it's the greatest band of all time, Selvhenter:


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## funnynihilist

Always happy to see this thread come up in my timeline!

Pharaoh is great!


----------



## funnynihilist

Oh and RIP Allan Holdsworth...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

^^^Glad ya dig bro, & indeed RIP!


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## kombustible

I really like this one


----------



## funnynihilist

Mc Borg said:


>


That is actually my favorite track off of bb!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

I've been neglecting this thread for a while now.. jazz is something that demands your full attention right? And I've had an even worse attention span than usually lately. Just playing it in the background doesn't do the music any justice imo.

There has been some stuff I've been able to enjoy recently tho:


* *








from what I've heard so far, this isn't really that much of a 'bossa nova' album, I guess the title was more of a record company marketing thing, it's still Duke at his best tho. The music still has that exotic Caravan feeling to it at least.





* *












and I always have an affinity for minimalist stuff:


* *













* *


----------



## The Enemy Within

*Fusion (Jazz ???)*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've been listening the Spiritual Jazz Volumes 1-7 albums on Bandcamp and I've fallen in love with a number of tunes with a looping melodic theme that's layered upon in crescendoed waves of improvised intensity...


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## The Enemy Within

Some Smooth Jazz, You got to love Richard Tee Keyboards and Eric Gale Guitars (RIP) :


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hollo said:


>


Fresh track!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Hollo

Canadian Brotha said:


> Fresh track!


She was waay ahead of her time


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Laurelles




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## softly

jascha heifetz// gershwin's it ain't necessarily so from porgy and bess
me trying to casually sneak this one in here 





oscar peterson's put on a happy face (the entire album)
an absolute classic!!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

estse said:


>


This is terrifying sonically, absolutely terrifying! I can't believe the people in the background managed to hang out the whole time. You could use that in a torture chamber to great effect


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## 629753

I like Jazz rap


----------



## estse




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sexy Jew said:


>


Never heard of that before but I'll give the show a buzz and see if I have a laugh



impedido10 said:


> I like Jazz rap


Not totally the same but you might appreciate some of Soweto Kinch's work


----------



## Barakiel

*minimalist monk*


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## May19

after taking a writing class in film noir, i could safely say noir and jazz is my new favorite thing


----------



## 629753

Canadian Brotha said:


> Never heard of that before but I'll give the show a buzz and see if I have a laugh
> 
> Not totally the same but you might appreciate some of Soweto Kinch's work


il check it out


----------



## Canadian Brotha

impedido10 said:


> il check it out


I don't know how many tracks are like this one in particular but it'll give you an idea of what he does on occasion


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha

May19 said:


> after taking a writing class in film noir, i could safely say noir and jazz is my new favorite thing


Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Hollo

This one is more jazz-hop, but it still belongs here


----------



## estse




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

Forgot where I discovered this


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## coeur_brise

I like old jazz. Kinda sad that bossa nove can be watered down elevator music. Not unlike modern jazz that can be reduced to like.. 2 or 3 toots on the trumpet. Dissonant toots.

Anyway, i like how the Brazilian lyrics come on the second beat. Man...


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Sus y

To you and to every Carla in the world. You deserve it, because you are so special and easy to love.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## The Enemy Within

I'm not so sure if the second version is legit Jazz...


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## estse




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## funnynihilist

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Always been my favorite track off that album!


----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Canadian Brotha

funnynihilist said:


> Always been my favorite track off that album!


I only discovered it recently listening to the Traneumentary podcasts & I love it, kinda want to doa guitar rendition of it at some point


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## estse




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## estse




----------



## josh23




----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## estse




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## estse




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## estse




----------



## 968735

Check out Ambition's YouTube channel and look for the video called see you space cowboy. It has some indie artists pooled together in one video.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## funnynihilist

Barakiel said:


>


That is a great album!


----------



## Barakiel

I've had a newfound appreciation for the Book of Angels these past few months, and David Krakauer's entry has been my favorite album this past week.















I actually uploaded my favorite track 'Egion' a while back, but had a copyright claim filed against it  it's a shame 'cause the laptop percussion is real prominent on that tune and there's a great bass solo, I think it's the only one on the album unfortunately.


----------



## Barakiel

Overdrive said:


>


I listened to the first track a while back and really liked it  When I look this group up I see them categorized as 'free jazz', personally whenever I see that label I basically expect acoustic noise music, but from what I remember this has more of a balance of order and chaos and wasn't completely atonal either - I suppose it's the sax work and vocals that earn them that label?


----------



## Overdrive

Barakiel said:


> I suppose it's the sax work and vocals that earn them that label?


You're right, also mainly from the psychedelic vibe i guess.


----------



## Barakiel

Interesting instrumentation on this one.


----------



## funnynihilist

Sure fits my mood on this holiday


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

I've discovered some interesting Monk covers from this tumblr user named mostlymonk.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## estse




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## estse




----------



## Chevy396

I can't really name any artists, but I've always loved really soulful jazz or blues. Probably because it's similar to rap. I would love to be exposed to some new authentic artists.


----------



## rabidfoxes

@*Chevy396* > what about jazz + rap combo? Best ever!

I keep forgetting how to embed videos, but below is Robert Glasper with Mos Def:


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

One of my fave Jazz tunes


----------



## Chevy396

rabidfoxes said:


> @*Chevy396* > what about jazz + rap combo? Best ever!
> 
> I keep forgetting how to embed videos, but below is Robert Glasper with Mos Def:


I love Mos Def, thanks!


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

Hugh Masekela:


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bv2FQMNnFKV/


----------



## funnynihilist

Alright! Always happy to see this thread pop up again!

Been listening to a lot of jazz on the German ECM label from the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Shadowweaver

Jazz and blues are a part of me; I listen to them basically all the time I'm driving or doing something with the computer. I also play piano, guitar and drums, although my skills have deteriorated due to the lack of practice.

I can write volumes of recommendations.  

Lately I've been exploring more popular jazz and quasi-jazz vocal music: Robben Ford, Carlos Santana, Stevie Wonder, Oumou Sangaré, Al Jarreau, Ivan Lins... 
From instrumental music, I've been big on contemporary jazz and blues players: Marcus Miller, Pat Metheny, Lee Ritenour, George Duke, John Scofield, Larry Calrton, Bill Evans (the sax player, not the pianist), Joe Sample, David Sanborn. Late Miles Davis is also awesome, although very sophisticated.
From more traditional jazz, I can mention John Coltrane, Oscar Peterson, Errol Garner, Michel Pettruciani, Jimmy Smith, Thelonious Monk and Ornette Coleman (probably the second most sophisticated player I've ever heard, after Cecil Taylor).

In our age of communications, there are virtually thousands awesome jazz/blues concerts on Youtube. You can spend the entire life and not go through even a small fraction of them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## gamingintoinfinity




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

the 2nd part where it starts to speed up reminds me of surf rock a little. :um


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

I guess this is the 'good vibes' thread now


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Barakiel said:


> the 2nd part where it starts to speed up reminds me of surf rock a little. :um


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## funnynihilist

@Barakiel man that is a great album!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

It's sad going through the older pages of this thread and seeing all the missing videos and old users who haven't posted in years.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Bearyfluffy




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

This is the definition of groovy:


----------



## Barakiel

deetzy said:


>


I really liked this and I've been meaning to listen to her more.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## funnynihilist

RIP McCoy Tyner


----------



## Canadian Brotha

funnynihilist said:


> RIP McCoy Tyner


I concur, RIP!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## CoolLilChickadee




----------



## CoolLilChickadee




----------



## CoolLilChickadee




----------



## aqwsderf

:boogie


----------



## CoolLilChickadee




----------



## funnynihilist

RIP Wallace Roney


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Beatnik

McCoy Tyner is kinda my go to jazz artist. My favorite jazz songs are _by_ John Coltrane, but McCoy Tyner is the pianist in all those records and it's specifically the piano that I like in those :grin2: This from my favorite Tyner album;


----------

